#  Chat Ecke >   "Advent im Altenheim" >

## kaya

*Advent im Seniorenheim* _(Wir woll'n doch nur in Ruhe Kaffee trinken… )_  
Alljährlich die gleichen Sorgen…  *Szenario:* Der Landfrauensingkreis plärrt Weihnachtslieder vor dem hermetisch verriegelten Haupteingang des Seniorenheimes Waldesruh …  *Opa Röhrmöller:* *(am Fenster mit Schrotflinte)* 
"Macht, dass ihr da wech kommt - is ja unerträchlich das Gejaule!!!" 
…Schüsse…  *Opa Röhrmöller:* 
"Güllelerchen!!!"  
..weitere Schüsse...  *Reporter des lokalen Radiosenders:*
"Der Singkreis des Landfrauenvereins Heringsmoor ist nur einer von zahlreichen Vortragsgruppen und Einzelkünstlern, die seit Wochen vergeblich  versuchen, in das städtische Seniorenstift Waldesruh am Höcklager Industrieweg einzudringen. Dem inneren Drang, alten Menschen zur Weihnachtszeit eine Freude zu machen, steht immer wieder die kompromisslose Abwehrbereitschaft der Heiminsassen gegenüber, die es leid sind, als Publikum für Amateuraufführungen herhalten zu müssen. So jedenfalls erklärt es der 89jährige Josef Röhrmöller, als Sprecher des Ältestenrates."   *Opa Röhrmöller:* 
"Ja, wir woll’n hier vor Weihnachten einmal in Ruhe Kaffee trinken und nicht dauernd dies Gejiedel und Gefiedel inne Ohren haben. Und wenn das im Guten nich geht, dann müssen wir Maßnahmen ergreifen."   *Reporter:*
"Maßnahmen, die sich am Anfang nur auf die hermetische Abriegelung des Gebäudekomplexes beschränkten. Röhrmöllers Erfahrungen als Infanterist 1943 im Kessel von Tscherkassi, als seine Kameraden in einer ähnlich verzweifelten Situation waren, kommen jetzt den Heimbewohnern zugute. Die wuchtigen Eisenmöbel vor den Außentüren, Stacheldrahtrollen vor den besonders gefährdetenSuterrainfenstern sowie verschweißte Sieldeckel im Kellerbereich reichen jedoch schon lange nicht mehr aus. Rund um die Uhr werden die Heimbewohner zum Wachdienst eingeteilt."   *Opa Röhrmöller:*
"Ja, die Probleme ham wir praktisch Tach und Nacht, nech. Morgens falln schon die Gören vonner Gesamtschule über uns her mit ihrem Flötenkreis. Diefiepen hier rum mit Mach hoch die Tür und Klingglöckchen und alles falsch und durcheinander. Dat is nicht zum aushalten. (stöhnt) Inner Mittachsstunde ham wir dann meistens diese Trampeltänzer vom Trachtenverein Heidekruch, die will keiner mehr sehen, aber mit uns kann mans ja machen."  *Reporter:*
"Zunehmend kritisch wird es am Abend, wenn die Aufmerksamkeit der alten Menschen nach einem langen Wachdienst zu erlahmen droht. Dann nämlich pirschtsich im Schutz der Dunkelheit der Jagdbläserchor 'Hubertus' aus Niederstenbreckelwede an."   *Opa Röhrmöller:*
"Ja, die tröten hier Die Sau ist tot, wenn unsereiner nur in Ruhe fernsehn will. Und da bin ich dann zum ersten Mal mit'm Schrotdrilling dazwischen gegangen."   *Reporter:*
"Nicht minder gefürchtet unter den Senioren ist die Schöppenwessler Speeldeel-Truppe mit ihrem niederdeutschen Schwank 'Krach um Jolante', die aberin diesem Jahr - gegen ein empfindlich hohes Schweigegeld - wieder abzog. Doch nicht immer lassen sich die vorweihnachtlichen Besucher so unkompliziert abwehren. Der Shantychor Ankommersiel mit seinem Adventsrepertoire wie 'Jesus war ein Steuermann' oder 'Wir lagen auf Kiel vor Bethlehem' ließ sich aus Hubschraubern auf das Flachdach des Speisesaals absetzen, in der vergeblichen Hoffnung, durch einen Lüftungsschacht zur besinnlichen Kaffeetafel vorzudringen. Nach 15 Jahren Heimerfahrung kennt Opa Röhrmöller inzwischen alle Tricks."  *Opa Röhrmöller:*
"Ja, wir hatten die Tage einen hier, der gab sich als Klempner aus und wollte nach die Heizkörper kucken. Und ich denk noch, da is doch wat faul, mach'ne Taschenkontrolle und siehe da, kein Werkzeug und nix. Stattdessen diese elende Gedichtband 'Wiehnacht op de Hallich', damit wollte er uns hier den Abend versaun. Und jetzt komm' Sie."  * Reporter:*  "Schlussendlich waren alle Anstrengungen der alten Leute umsonst. Am frühen Nachmittag des 3. Advent hielt die Schweißnaht der Feuertür am Notausgang dem karitativen Ansturm der Ehrenamtlichen nicht mehr stand und die tapferen Bewohner des Seniorenstifts wurden von den vorweihnachtlichenZwangsdarbietungen doch noch überrollt." (Autor unbekannt)  
In diesem Sinne...  *Allen Forenteilnehmern eine besinnliche Adventszeit und Frohe Weihnachten! *

----------


## Nachtigall

Das ist suuuuper!

----------

